# What gender?



## Naranda (May 20, 2020)

Can anyway tell me how many roasters and hens have? This is my flock I hatched all of them from eggs I got from my mother-in-laws flock. So they are all mixed breeds. I counted 8 cockerels and 12 pullets but I'm feeling I'm wrong. They are 19weeks only one has for sure started laying and she only lays every other day so far. (Or she's hiding her eggs really good )I was free ranging them during the day but didn't want them to start laying just anywhere and my cat just had kittens and I didn't want them to mess with them. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When taking group pics like that it's almost impossible to do an accurate count.

A friend of mine is having issues convincing her girls to use the nest. So, welcome to the club hunting down where they're laying.


----------

